

Go Binary Sizes Are Growing out of Control - donatj
https://donatstudios.com/Golang-Binary-Sizes

======
enneff
We're on it:
[https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=6853](https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=6853)

A goal for Go 1.3 is to address this.

~~~
donatj
Awesome.

------
shirro
While this might make Go unsuitable for embedded use it doesn't invalidate it
for a server backend where data structures, cache and database storage dwarf
the executable size.

It is still easier to ship a single statically linked go executable than a
language runtime and libraries with your code (eg python, ruby, php etc).

------
treerex
Bah, as a Lisp programmer a standalone executable for hello world weighs in at
43 MB (SBCL 1.1.8 on Mac OS 10.8.5).

------
nekitamo
If the binary sizes are a problem for you, a temporary solution could be to
pack them with something like UPX.

[http://upx.sourceforge.net/](http://upx.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
donatj
I've used other packers and the reduction was slight, less than half.

